# Fischsterben im Jasmunder Bodden



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2022)

12 Tage später!
Das da nichts mehr zu finden oder messbar war ist ja nun nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (14. Januar 2022)

Die Ausmaße scheinen immer größer zu werden 

MDR Bericht 12.01.2022


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2022)

Etwa eine Vertuschung durch das Amt - ????


----------



## zokker (18. Januar 2022)

https://www.n-tv.de/regionales/meck...ruende-fuer-Fischsterben-article23067181.html


----------

